# Happy Halloween 2012!



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

happy Halloween everyone! Hope you all had enough time to finish what you wanted! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Right back at ya!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Hallowe'en, all!!!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy Halloween everyone!!!*


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happiest of Halloweens!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween, boils & ghouls!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy Halloween everyone! Get out there and scare, scare, SCARE!!!! :jol:


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

:jol:Happy, happy Hallowe'en to all my friends in the haunt!!!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Halloween Haunt Forum!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Copchick said:


> *Happy Halloween everyone!!!*


That is sooo cool!

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Happy happy Halloween from the Big Scary Show and Rabid Badger Haunt Consulting. Despite the bad weather, I hope everyone enjoys today and here's to the 2013 season... (only 364 days away)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Halloween to all and to all a good fright!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy Halloween Peeps! Now, get out there and scare the bahgeebers out of someone!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Halloween!!!!!!!

oh crap
there's snow


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone!!! Hope everyones night is filled with fun, excitement, and fright!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy halloween! and pleasant screams!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone! 

I hope the hurricane didn't mess up too many people's plans. It kept me from setting up my display this year (I won't have time to set the whole thing up tonight after work), but I'll still get SOME of it up. Normally I put it up a few days in advance, but it's not hurricane-proof.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Happy halloween to one and all!!


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Ready or not....here it comes! Good Luck everybody!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Halloween! Let the scares begin!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*Don't you think it's strange that we tell everybody to have a Happy Halloween, when all we try to do is scare the crap out of everybody?

"Happy Halloween" to everyone at HauntForum!!!! :jol:

*


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy Halloween from Highbury Cemetery! It's the night we all live for, so go out and make it count! (Unless your night has been rescheduled for Saturday, like mine  )


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

My the Great Pumpkin bless us. Each and every one!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all HauntForum fanatics! For those of us who had problems with our displays due to Hurricane Sandy, there's always next year. I hope nobody was injured and everyone is safe and sound.

Another year, another Halloween! Next year HAS to be better! Sleep tight gals and ghouls; the moon is high.:jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

7:30 and somehow i pulled it outta my @$$...where all my TOTs at???


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Halloween 
I have some rebuilding for next year due to the winds.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween from Cary, NC !!! While we did not have a huge turnout thus far, we had several great comments and lots of smiling (and some scared) faces.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Halloween! Let's do it all again next year WITHOUT the hurricane, okay? On a positive note, I managed to scare plenty of ToTers by answering the door in a creepy old man mask. Two of them cried, forcing me to break character. I'm not sure whether that counts as a victory or a defeat.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon wishes everyone a glorious Halloween*

Lord Zargon wishes everyone a glorious Halloween
　
October 31, 2012
　
Deans of Demonology:
　
Though strong winds and steady rains have had their way with much of the land these past few days, one thing remains constant - tonight is Halloween. Dark is this night and black is my heart.
Let us join together to raise the dead and bury the living.
　
Yours in blood,
　
Zargon
　
　
　
[email protected]


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, and I hope you had a really great Halloween as well!


----------

